# Emergency Fosters - Transport Needed: Save A Bunny Rescue CA



## Leaf (Feb 29, 2008)

*CROSSPOSTED WITH PERMISSION FROM MARCY*





Dear Friends,

We are working on a large scale rescue of 29 rabbits from a neglectful situation.
I will be writing more about this very soon and photos will soon be posted. Some of the rabbits will be euthanized due to injuries and health issues, but most willneed to come into rescue or they will be euthanized at a shelter due to space.. 
Some have major bite wounds and abscesses thatneedmedical attention by an experienced bunny guardian or someone willing to learn.
Are you able to help? 
If so, please contact me ASAP.
I will write more soon.
Thank you,


Marcy Schaaf
Founder, SaveABunny
http://www.saveabunny.org
415-388-2790
"A New Generation of Rabbit Rescue"
Save A Bunny. Save A Life.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

The "Its Raining Men" video on that website is awesome.....love all the bunnies in it.


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 1, 2008)

Where do they need transport to/from?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Leaf (Mar 5, 2008)

EMERGENCY Large Scale Rescue In Action-HELP NEEDED!



Date: NOW
Location: Contact SaveABunny Immediately To Help







(an additional *SENSITIVE* photo of Lionel can be seen through this link: http://saveabunny.org/files/onback.jpg)


**ALERT*** Large Scale Rabbit Rescue IMMEDIATE HELP NEEDED FOR NEGLECTED and WOUNDED RABBITS

On February 27, 2008 twenty-nine rabbits were surrendered by one person to a Bay area animal shelter placing a severe strain on shelter and rescue resources. 

Several rabbits required humane euthanasia because of the extent of their wounds and neglect. Many surviving rabbits require medical intervention or surgery. 

Donations for medical care, food and supplies are urgently needed, as are adopters, foster homes and volunteers to help care for the rabbits. Contact http://saveabunny.org/


Adopters, foster homes and volunteers are urgently needed for other frightened and needy rabbits. 

Our veterinary expenses are estimated to run into the thousands. Donations are greatly needed and tax-deductible.

http://saveabunny.org/?q=donate Please help us save them!

Ask SaveABunny about this Article: "EMERGENCY Large Scale Rescue In Action-HELP NEEDED!"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG! I wish I hadn't clicked on that link. That poor boy. I'm just sick for him and want to kill the person who allowed this to happen. I'm not kidding either. I think I could hurt this person.

:bigtears:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG!!!! That poor, poor rabbit. It makes me so sad to see things like that.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 5, 2008)

People are d*mn right cruel (sick in the head) to let these things happen. 

Thank you for posting the info, Leaf, so we can help out however possible ... 

** So we're aware of the cruelty/neglect that voiceless, sentient beings (with emotions) endure in the wrong hands. **

-> -> Inspiration from compassionate humans who make a difference !!!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Leaf (Mar 5, 2008)

For anyone who looked earlier, Marcy has more pictures available now of additional intakes from this mess.


----------



## osprey (Mar 6, 2008)

I've learned a bit more about this situation from a poster on BinkyBunny. It seems that this was the result of a pair of pet store bunnies, one male, one female, unaltered. The pair had babies, then more, then more, then 29 get dumped as a result.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 6, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> I've learned a bit more about this situation from a poster on BinkyBunny. It seems that this was the result of a pair of pet store bunnies, one male, one female, unaltered. The pair had babies, then more, then more, then 29 get dumped as a result.



That makes me sick.

I will be very curious to see what is wrong with Lionel's nose. Someone posted a picture looking quite similar to him with the nose problem.

I'm going to dig through and find that thread if I can for comparison.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 6, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> I've learned a bit more about this situation from a poster on BinkyBunny. It seems that this was the result of a pair of pet store bunnies, one male, one female, unaltered. The pair had babies, then more, then more, then 29 get dumped as a result.



That makes me sick.



I am curious as to the problem with Lionel's nose. I saw a post herre a while back that someone had a picture in, asking about a similar looking bunny.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this resolved? What happened to the bunnies?


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 18, 2008)

Do we still need transport? If they can get to Phoenix, they can get elsewhere through me.

Tracy


----------



## Leaf (Mar 22, 2008)

Everything is stalled right now, vetting is going out of the roof and they have lost a few of those that were taken in due to health complications.

The whole thing is not going well.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 24, 2008)

All right - 

Now is the time to start working with Marcy if people are willing to foster/adopt. The altering is done, many of the rabbits are healthy enough to place in homes and socialization has helped quite a bit with most of the rabbits.

I got off work this morning at 6:30am an had a call on my cell phone about the rabbits but unfortunantly it was garbled. I just emailed Marcy to see whats going on...


----------



## werecatrising (Apr 24, 2008)

I have tried to contact Saveabunny a few times. Awhile back I wanted to adopt one of their special needs buns. More recently I offered to foster or adopt one or two rabbits rom this situation. I never heard anything back.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 24, 2008)

I know in this case Marcy was absolutely overwhelmed with the situation.

Long distance adoptions can and do happen with Save A Bunny - my two special needs boys are proof of that 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32878&forum_id=6




oops - just noticed you are in CA, I thought you were out of that state.


----------

